# PPF Install Gone Wrong Advise



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi wondering if you guys can help.

Had my full front end (bonnet, bumper, wings and mirrors) PPF'd last week and collected it yesterday.

Alarm bells should have rang when they asked me to measure the bonnet which i did for them but then they rang once they had the car to say it was to small the piece so they had to stretch it.

Arrived collected the car and it looked all ok at that point. 24hrs later I went to get my lunch at work from it and noticed both mirrors had already lifted :doublesho I then looked closer to see a lift on the bumper, both wings & upon a really close subtle look the wings had film hanging.

I called the place who have asked me to take it back Friday but since I have found dirt under the film etc I want it either re doing totally or a refund and it all removing am I being un reasonable with this?

I mean the bonnet definitely needs doing as where its been stretched its actually not covering the lip at one point for near 2 inchs!

Now I have used this place several times for detailing work never PPF so I am shocked at this. Any advise / thoughts would be great


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm certainly no expert, but I'd say that not getting dirt trapped under the PPF would be the most basic requirement, probably right alongside making sure the stuff stays down.

I think your conditions of wanting it redone or refunded are perfectly reasonable. I don't really know what else you could ask for?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd go over the car with a keen eye, log every fault you see and tell them it needs sorting out in full. There is a worry if it's that bad first time round, with basics like removing dirt being missed that it won't be done correctly next time.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had issues with my ppf which was installed by an ‘accredited installer’ and it was never sorted to my satisfaction. I paid a lot of money for it. I had the same, lifting, dirt under the film, some of which was hairs from the installers beard!!! Had it redone but gave up in the end. Never again.
I would have patches done to prevent rear wheel arches or sills getting hammered but I’ll just touch in any chips and respray if I’m that bothered in the future.

Good luck whatever you decide but I’d go for money back.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've logged everything I can with pictures and approximate locations. I will show them all friday and see what they say before I say anything but realistically I want it re done and hope its to a better standard or refund and I will go elsewhere. 

Just wanted to check I wasn't being unreasonable over it really as well its a grand + for this work and its left a massive sour taste so far over it all


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd agree with what's being said above. Carefully detail every issue in writing with them. Keep an audit trail in case you end up in dispute, and log any contact. Just in case. 

I hope you get sorted chum. Keep us updated. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely not unreasonable op!!

You’ve paid a hefty amount of your own money to have the film installed. With an expectation of it being applied properly and cleanly. The idea it’s meant to look as invisible as possible. 

Also it’s meant to last a number of years? So if it’s lifting already it won’t last as moisture will get under it. 

Give them a chance to redo it. If not insist on a refund.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Refund. Places that get things as wrong as this won't get it right a second time.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with GSB1 The amount of things they got wrong will not do it correct the next, I would ask for a refund and go else where. PPF films are normally/should be cut with a printer/plotter to the size and shape of the vehicle, this gives it the perfect fit.

Also the car should have been cleaned properly and really to prep it correctly machine polished so the paint is perfect under the film, leaving great prep work for the film to be laid.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

They must have some neck on them to charge you for the work if it’s as bad as you say?

They must have a neck like a giraffe?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

GSB1 said:


> Refund. Places that get things as wrong as this won't get it right a second time.


This^^^

Would you really trust them to do a perfect job considering they can't get the basics right??
Get a refund, and take some time to research some competent companies in your area. Sometimes we may have to pay more than we want for a quality job, but in the long run it's worth it.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are fundamental issues. No second chance. Car should have a pattern and kit should fit from the off and be applied to scrupulously clean car in a clean environment.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Beard hairs good grief.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GSD said:


> Beard hairs good grief.


Well, that's what he was hoping it was  :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

To the OP. Yes, point out the issues etc to them as you’re doing on Friday, but personally, I think I’d be more comfortable with removing and a refund...

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So right off the bat, ppf isnt like standard car wrap and doesn't like to be stretched too much. It 100% should be fixed immediately if its lifting and should be a warranty fix if their is dirt or debris underneath. If you need an inspection and documentation i am happy to do that for you for free if they are being funny with you. 
These are fundamental and basic issues


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stangalang said:


> So right off the bat, ppf isnt like standard car wrap and doesn't like to be stretched too much. It 100% should be fixed immediately if its lifting and should be a warranty fix if their is dirt or debris underneath. If you need an inspection and documentation i am happy to do that for you for free if they are being funny with you.
> These are fundamental and basic issues


Couldn't agree more, I've had the whole front end PPF on my M2 Competition and the lights were the most difficult to wrap because of the shape and design of them. I've had the PPF lift away slightly on both of them. Took them back to DUB Customs and they told me that they overstretched the PPF to try and cover the whole light and hoped it would hold out. It did for about four months. needles to say they have rectified the problem. All they did was cut away a very small section that's helped to reduce stress on the PPF and it's worked perfectly The section they cut away is covered by the bonnet as it sits over that section so no real risk of stone chips hitting the unprotected part. PPF is a brilliant product and full training and experience is key to success.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Any update on this, assuming you have now shown them the problems yesterday??


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

stangalang said:


> So right off the bat, ppf isnt like standard car wrap and doesn't like to be stretched too much. It 100% should be fixed immediately if its lifting and should be a warranty fix if their is dirt or debris underneath. If you need an inspection and documentation i am happy to do that for you for free if they are being funny with you.
> These are fundamental and basic issues


What a top gesture! :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

wayne451 said:


> They must have some neck on them to charge you for the work if it's as bad as you say?
> 
> They must have a neck like a giraffe?


Thanks Wayne as always :lol:



stangalang said:


> So right off the bat, ppf isnt like standard car wrap and doesn't like to be stretched too much. It 100% should be fixed immediately if its lifting and should be a warranty fix if their is dirt or debris underneath. If you need an inspection and documentation i am happy to do that for you for free if they are being funny with you.
> These are fundamental and basic issues


Many many thanks for your offer, really appreciate it.

So to update and sorry I've been away for a few days so not had chance. They actually came to my work the next day rather than have me drive to them Friday, we actually could see more lifting and before i even asked or said anything they apologised and are redoing the full car for me with new PPF, correctly doing the bonnet etc. For now as I am off to Germany in the car Friday we are leaving the current PPF on as I cant give them the car before I go away so the day I'm back will be back off to them remove the faulty stuff and replace with new.

The service they have given I actually cant fault, so have to give them credit for that. Will update once they replace it.

Thank you for all your comments and help really appreciated.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I think that could be a result,I know lots have said refund but they seem to be pretty fair at the moment,enjoy jolly old sausage eater country.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank god it was still on for my Germany trip. It was horrible weather :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well to draw this to a close I had a few more issues with marks on the ppf but thought they would sort themselves out as it was new etc.


Had the car ceramic coated and the lights highlighted marks and also some stuff under the film. I will let the company know but as its been coated I'm not replacing it tough. I wont use said company again which is a friends company as sadly its not him who does it but someone related to him and well i'd rather him lose my business than friendship.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy Thread revival.

So July time I noticed the ppf was discolouring already so spoke to the fitter and they spoke to the film company as it was failing and comes with a lifetime warranty. I then chased and chased for a few months to get somewhere as the fitting company didnt seem to do much.

I booked in for the next appointment end of October (this was in August) and left it with them as the film was with them.

Phone call today to say they cancelled the appointment to fit it as they are no longer dealing with the film company as they have "kicked them" off their books. I need to go direct to get this sorted. To say I was raging wouldnt come close. I demanded the film and will collect it tomorrow but they are saying as the film failed its down to the film company to fix not them.

Rang the film company and they said why have they not fitted it yet we sent it over 2 months ago........ Turns out the fitters have gone to another company that produces film but are using the other company templates!

They are coming back to me next week with a solution as driving to their HQ isn't one to me.

Utter farce


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, this sounds like a totally terrible experience. 

Hopefully you get a resolution soon so you can put this behind you.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

GSB1 said:


> Refund. Places that get things as wrong as this won't get it right a second time.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You have no contract with the film company. They have no obligation to solve your issues. Any guarantee they offer is pretty much down to goodwill. 

Your contract was with the installers, you paid them to provide a product / service. If it is not fit for purpose then you should raise it with them and expect them to solve it. Hiding behind the manufacturer is their way of saying "tough on you".

Hope you get it solved, but it sounds like the installer is a two bit, fly by night company, who jump onto the latest in sliced bread, without taking responsibility for the service they offer.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> You have no contract with the film company. They have no obligation to solve your issues. Any guarantee they offer is pretty much down to goodwill.
> 
> Your contract was with the installers, you paid them to provide a product / service. If it is not fit for purpose then you should raise it with them and expect them to solve it. Hiding behind the manufacturer is their way of saying "tough on you".
> 
> Hope you get it solved, but it sounds like the installer is a two bit, fly by night company, who jump onto the latest in sliced bread, without taking responsibility for the service they offer.


Absolutely. I'd start doing some research on the installer e.g. are they limited if so you can always ask to speak to Mr/Mrs who is a director. I find this often spooks companies into some form of action.

You also need to think what a satisfactory resolution from your side would be e.g. do you want the installer to refit a new PPF or are you looking for a full refund. Having this bottomed out in your mind helps having a rational discussion with them on getting this sorted

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

More updates on this utter shower of horse poop situation.

SO I contacted the PPF company who took their time in responding and in the end said they are speaking to a fitter local to me to get them to do the refit.

Turns out its a company that is the main competitor of where I had the PPF originally installed :wall: I didnt really want to go there as I had a bad experience with the company several years ago but thought i'd see if they had improved.

The PPF company have been bought out by another brand and I think this is the reason they wont use the original PPF installers and they are making excuses up now.

The PPF company advised they would re issue film to the new installer and I spoke direct to the new installer to book it all in.





Happy days a resolution........... SO I thought.

Dropped the car off yesterday then this morning 9am had a call from the installers "where's the film, we've been told you have it so need it"

The PPF company have told the installer I have it all, they are not re issuing cut film but they can cut it themselves if they want oh and the reason its gone funky the film is apparently MY fault no one else's for how i maintain my car even though I use the products they told me to 

I had to get my track car out to go get the stuff from Installer 1 to take it to Installer 2 which thankfully I am off today to do this!

Installer 2 advised me they don't think its the film they claim it to be as in Installer 1 used a cheap film passing it off as the expensive one as the quality is substandard and the way it came off was like they had never seen before.





So see what happens when I get my car back in 2 days 

Once its back I shall name companies as I couldnt care then.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Aye dear what a complete and utter pain.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed company 2 make a good job with a quality film.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope this gets sorted. For anyone else thinking of getting work done, I personally would always choose someone who has a connection with this forum - even to travelling a distance and booking a hotel for the night.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kev_mk3 said:


> More updates on this utter shower of horse poop situation.
> 
> SO I contacted the PPF company who took their time in responding and in the end said they are speaking to a fitter local to me to get them to do the refit.
> 
> ...


Am sorry that you have to go through all this  because of a company that doesn't honour its products 

This is the big problem nowadays when it comes to PPF, to many so called PPF companies claiming this and that and really they aren't bothered about their customers and how they apply their brand of PPF, as long they get paid "which is a lot" they just blame the client.

When I look the way some people are operating in the detailing business, it makes me sad and angry that people hand over their hard earned money only to be handed over a PPP of a detail.

To many so called detailers on the band wagon to make a quick buck


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

One company I was going to use for a custom job explained they make the PPF panels 3D using a scanner of some sort, so not just a flat film.

Some companies are not just stretching cling film and hoping for the best.

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear your bad experience. I've also stopped doing business with certain PPF installers due to poor installation, or poor quality film.

I tend to get all my cars ppf'd and im currently using xpel self healing film on them all. This is because they have patterns for almost every car and if they dont they will get one made up. This doesnt always work when the kit says three pieces are required and neither I nor the fitting company want to go down that route.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed tomorrow my car is in some sort of decent state


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sadly PPF market is going the way Detailing has gone. 
Thankfully we install Premium Shield and the support is awesome.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Car collected and now the 2 week wait before I can wash it due to the ppf curing.

They highlighted a issue from Installer 1.

So turns out they cut the ppf on the car as under the bonnet you can see score marks in the paint. Sadly I cant prove any of this imo so cant do much but the new ppf covers it so its out of sight.

Also the paint is so thin on these cars somehow the corner of the bumpers been knocked (size of about 2mm x 2mm) down to plastic. Touch up pen will be done as again nothing can be proven. TBH I wish I saved myself the money for ppf in the first place. I could have re painted the bumper for the same cost in a few years


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Hindsight and buyers remorse.

Experience you can pass on to others. Unfortunately if not you someone else who may not have wanted to tell their story.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Who’s the company that installed the PPF


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

So from this I am sadly unable to say who did it as I found cut marks in my bumper and I am looking into legal action.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sadly I have lots of pics of cars our so called competition did. They cut the crap out of this R8. People stretch too much trying to go for perfection. Most bumpers need relief fits of it will lift.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Sadly I have lots of pics of cars our so called competition did. They cut the crap out of this R8. People stretch too much trying to go for perfection. Most bumpers need relief fits of it will lift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bloody shocking :doublesho


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Bloody hell. On that R8 I guess it means pretty pathetic fit.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was considering getting some PPF fitted, and found this thread. 
I wanted it fitted along both sills as wheels are 21 inch and seem to throw up loads of stones. 
This sadly has put me right off, and I’m now considering not bothering, just keep an eye out and touch in anything that appears. 
Has the OP just been incredibly unlucky with the choice of company ??
I would like to hear some success stories, to maybe change my mind.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

vtaylor78 said:


> I was considering getting some PPF fitted, and found this thread.
> I wanted it fitted along both sills as wheels are 21 inch and seem to throw up loads of stones.
> This sadly has put me right off, and I'm now considering not bothering, just keep an eye out and touch in anything that appears.
> Has the OP just been incredibly unlucky with the choice of company ??
> I would like to hear some success stories, to maybe change my mind.


Dont let it put you off, ppf IS what you hoped it would be when applied correctly, these are just exceptions, some VERY exceptional ha ha


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

vtaylor78 said:


> I was considering getting some PPF fitted, and found this thread.
> I wanted it fitted along both sills as wheels are 21 inch and seem to throw up loads of stones.
> This sadly has put me right off, and I'm now considering not bothering, just keep an eye out and touch in anything that appears.
> Has the OP just been incredibly unlucky with the choice of company ??
> I would like to hear some success stories, to maybe change my mind.


I am a ppf fan - self fit (pre-cut kits) and professional fit. The later were pre-cut on a big roller machine in the shop. No knife near my car.


----------

